

'Spooky' quantum experiment: measurement of a photon affects its location - dnetesn
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3015318/Einstein-WRONG-Spooky-quantum-experiment-shows-measurement-photon-affects-location.html

======
ilitirit
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150324/ncomms7665/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150324/ncomms7665/full/ncomms7665.html)

------
d--b
The article is not clear. Even the linked article is not clear.

> "Either her photon was in a certain phase or it wasn't present at all."

How is that different from the particle view ? Either the particle goes to A
or it goes to B. Saying that it goes to both but then when you measure A it
collapses in either A or B is the same thing. No ?

~~~
marcosdumay
No, because a particle can interfere with others and itself. And the
interference pattern changes once it's observed.

The only thing that I don't get is what's new about this article.

------
stared
Particles pretty much _need_ to be in a few places at once, even for such
simple things as establishing chemical bonds:

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2015/03/13/quantum-
supe...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2015/03/13/quantum-
superposition/)

And the difference between being in two (or many) places at once, vs just not
knowing where it is, results in different energies.

------
Strilanc
Arxiv has the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.7790](http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.7790)

------
3327
Flash flash flash. Einstein was wrong wrong wrong!

